# GEN-SHI LABS



## m333ega (Apr 16, 2010)

anyone heard of these and how good are they?


----------



## deep85 (Aug 11, 2010)

i used gen shi test e and gained 15llb. Its the only lab iv used so i dont have anything to make a comparison with but i found it worked brilliantly. They have an oral range out aswell but like gen shi in general there are few reviews online


----------



## m333ega (Apr 16, 2010)

have looked a a few reviews and all seem alright. and not badly priced either


----------



## HVYDUTY100 (Sep 4, 2010)

never tried there stuff was thinking of it a while back but never heard anythin about them so thought i would leave it


----------



## RussianBoy (Nov 30, 2010)

i would say it is brand for online selling, possibility based in Turkey


----------



## deep85 (Aug 11, 2010)

RussianBoy said:


> i would say it is brand for online selling, possibility based in Turkey


could you explain what that means and whether it is a good or bad thing lol?


----------



## RussianBoy (Nov 30, 2010)

i just mean that they do strategy similar to DELL computers - manufacturing and selling directly to end users without wholesalers interception =] It is good as price is undercutted a lot in this way. About quality of genshi i would say it is reasonable, no better no worse than other good UG


----------



## DeanoXman (Dec 4, 2009)

I am using their Test Prop at 100mg ED and it is great stuff


----------



## killerkombo (Feb 3, 2013)

RussianBoy said:


> i just mean that they do strategy similar to DELL computers - manufacturing and selling directly to end users without wholesalers interception =] It is good as price is undercutted a lot in this way. About quality of genshi i would say it is reasonable, no better no worse than other good UG


Thats bull$hit. Dell computers don't cut out any middle man its just a hoax to make you think you are buying the computers cheaper. Look at ACER look at ASUS look at Packard bell, Compaq these companies offer better spec computers then dell both desktop and laptop....dell is just a name hell their laptops are shi* anyway always under performing for the money don't compare steroids on genshilabs or whatever to Dell.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

killerkombo said:


> Thats bull$hit. Dell computers don't cut out any middle man its just a hoax to make you think you are buying the computers cheaper. Look at ACER look at ASUS look at Packard bell, Compaq these companies offer better spec computers then dell both desktop and laptop....dell is just a name hell their laptops are shi* anyway always under performing for the money don't compare steroids on genshilabs or whatever to Dell.


lol - he was making a (flimsey) point concerning cutting out the middle man lol, - this is the steroid forum no one gives a fuk about lap top politics ha ha

never heard of gen shi


----------



## DORIAN (Feb 8, 2011)

deep85 said:


> i used gen shi test e and gained 15llb. Its the only lab iv used so i dont have anything to make a comparison with but i found it worked brilliantly. They have an oral range out aswell but like gen shi in general there are few reviews online


same here mate had them for my first cycle, and gained 16lbs was very happy with it

would defo use again alough find it hard to source lately


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

Gets good feedback on US forums, last time I checked.


----------



## Elvis82 (Mar 23, 2012)

Gen shi is based in Osaka Japan and is sold through distributors worldwide. They have a supplier check on their website so you know you are getting legit products. I rate them highly.


----------



## ausbrah (Apr 3, 2013)

Just ordered some Gen Shi prop and Tren Ace will report back.


----------



## legit (Apr 11, 2013)

ausbrah said:


> Just ordered some Gen Shi prop and Tren Ace will report back.


Anything?


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Has anyone used these lately? Been offered some of the range and am tempted.

Specifically EQ and var but any recent feedback would be great


----------



## shadow4509 (Jan 27, 2010)

The only sites I see selling these are sites that look like scams or sell fakes


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

RussianBoy said:


> i just mean that they do strategy similar to DELL computers - manufacturing and selling directly to end users without wholesalers interception =] It is good as price is undercutted a lot in this way. About quality of genshi i would say it is reasonable, no better no worse than other good UG


Actually they are a chinese manufacturer & their field of expertize is stealth packaging, Their boxes & vials & how they send them the reason why they do 5 & 2,5 ml vials are to get it through customs. Matter of fact the are freaking genius only reason i dont order them myself ? Is the prices on the online websites & i dont trust the sites that do sell them.


----------

